# George Mazek RIP



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 16, 2008)

It saddens me to inform everyone that George Mazek passed away a few days ago. George was the man responsible for bringing Modern Arnis to the Chicago area. He will be missed.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 17, 2008)

*NOTE:  A REMEMBRANCE THREAD FOR MR. MAZEK CAN BE FOUND IN THE FALLEN WARRIORS AREA HERE. *

Please take a moment to venture there and pay your respects by posting either a single dot or a bowing smiley and turn your signature off when posting there.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator


----------



## stickarts (Apr 18, 2008)

.


----------

